

Wealth Distribution Fallacy - intenex
http://benyu.org/wealth-inequality-distribution-fallacy

======
logical42
Funny, the fallacy that popped into my head while reading this wasn't wealth
distribution, but rather false dilemma.

------
lutusp
The author of this article completely misses the only important issue with
respect to wealth distribution -- the spectrum between destructive oligarchy
at one extreme, and the evaporation of incentive at the other.

